# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ماذا تعرف عن الدولة العثمانية

## ياسر مختار

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
تُعتبر الدولة العثمانية هي الدولة الشرعية للخلافة الإسلامية السُنّية , وهي التي كانت تحمي الإسلام والمسلمين على مدار ستة قرون , ولهذه الدولة من المجد وحماية الإسلام وأهله مالها , ومن ثـَمَّ كَثـُرَ عداء الغرب والحاقدون على الإسلام و أهله لها . فكيف نشأت هذه الدولة ؟
نشأة الدولة العثمانية :
مؤسس هذه الدولة هو عثمان بن أرطغرل بن سليمان, وأصل جده من بلاد الأناضول التي كان يُغِيرُ عليها التتار في ظل حكم آل سلجوق , وعثمان هذا كان أعجوبة زمانه , يقول عنه العصامي – الذي كان معاصرا له – في كتابه " سمط النجوم العوالي في أنباء الأوائل والتوالي " : ( وكان للسيف والضيف كثير الإطعام فاتك الحسام، كثير البذل واسع العطاء، شجاعاً مقداماً على الأعداء، ما خلف نقداً ولا متاعاً إلا درعاً وسيفاً يقاتل بهما الأعداء الكفار، وبعض خيل وقطيعاً من الغنم اتخذها للضيفان، وأنسالها باقيةٌ إلى الآن ترعى حول بلاد بروسا أبقوها تيمناً وتبركاً، وهو أول من أظهر عظمة هذا الملك، وسلك سبيل العدل فيه حتى قيل فيه: ثالث العمرين , وكان جميل الصورة حتى قيل: ثالث القمرين. وكان يحب الفقراء والمساكين وأبناء السبيل والأيتام فيجمع أنواع الطعام وأصناف الحلوى، فيطبخ لهم بعد كل ثلاثة أيام سماطاً عظيماً يأكل منه الخاص والعام ممن ذكر وغيرهم . ) 
فهذا هو عثمان بن أرطغرل الذي أخذ على عاتقيه توسيع رقعة ديار الإسلام في بلاد الأناضول و التصدي لهجمات التتار المعتدين الذين لم تستطع الدولة السلجوقية التصدي لهم وهذا الذي دعا السلطان السلجوقي علاء الدين إلى جعل أرطغرل والد عثمان حاكمًا على الأناضول فلما مات أرسل السلطان لولده عثمان خلعةً وسيفاً ونقارةً وخصَّه بالغزو على الكفار , وهذا إعلان رسمي بحكم عثمان لهذه الأقاليم , والذي حدث أبعد من هذا إذ أنه  (لما توفي السلطان علاء الدين سنة تسع وتسعين وستمائة، اجتمع أكثر الغزاة عند عثمان بن أرطغرل، فتسلطن عثمان الغازي وجلس على تخت السلطنة في السنة المذكورة . ) وبهذا استقرت أمور الحكم في البلاد للسلطان عثمان الغازي كما - لقبته كتب التاريخ- , وكان هذا إذانًا بقيام دولة بني عثمان.
فضائل الدولة العثمانية وعيوبها :
ونحن نجد مدح العلماء والمؤرخين للدولة العثمانية , فهذا المُؤرخ العصامي يقول في كتابه ( سمط النجوم العوالي في أنباء الأوائل والتوالي ) : " في ذكر ملوك آل عثمان خلد الله سلطتهم القائمة إلى آخر الزمان، أصلحُ الدول بعد الصحابة والتابعين دولتُهم وذلك لانقيادهم للشرع، وتمكنهم من رتبة العبادة كالصلاة والصوم والحج، والجهاد وملازمة الجماعة، واتباع السنة وحسن العقيدة، والشفقة على الأمة، وكشف كل كربة وغمة، وقل أن يوجد جميع ذلك في دولة من الدول السابقة ." أ.هـ
وهذا المحبي في كتابه ( خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر ) يقول : " وبالجملة فإن محاسن هذه الدولة العثمانية كثيرة وخيراتهم غزيرة ..." وأخذ يعدد الفضائل . أ.هـ
وحقًا لو تتبعنا فضائل الدولة العثمانية لأخذ هذا منا وقتًا وجهدًا كبيرًا لكثرة حسنات هذه الدولة المباركة ولكن نجمل هذه الحسنات في الآتي :
•	إذلال الدولة البيزنطية باستيلائها على القسطنطينية عام 1453 هـ  , ووسعت فتوحاتها إلى أوروبا لنشر الإسلام ودخل الناس في دين الله أفواجًا في البوسنة والهرسك وألبانيا وبلغاريا وغيرها . 
•	محاربة الشِّيعة  يقول ابن عابدين في (تنقيح الفتاوى الحامدية ) : " وقد أكثر مشايخ الإسلام من علماء الدولة العثمانية لا زالت مؤيدةً بالنصرة العليَّةِ في الإفتاء في شأن الشيعة المذكورين وقد أشبع الكلام في ذلك كثيرٌ منهم وألَّفوا فيه الرسائل وممن أفتى بنحو ذلك فيهم المحقق المفسِّر أبو السعود أفندي العمادي ونقل عبارته العلامة الكواكبي الحلبي في شرحه على منظومته الفقهية المسمَّاة الفرائد السنية ومن جملة ما نقله عن أبي السعود بعد ذكر قبائحهم على نحو ما مر فلذا أجمع علماء الأعصار على إباحة قتلهم وأن من شك في كفرهم كان كافرًا فعند الإمام الأعظم وسفيان الثوري والأوزاعي أنهم إذا تابوا ورجعوا عن كفرهم إلى الإسلام نجوا من القتل ويرجى لهم العفو كسائر الكفار ...ألخ" .
•	تصدت للعداء الغربي الحاقد الذي كان يستهدف المد الإسلامي , يقول الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني : كانت الخلافة العثمانية تبسط سلطانها على العالم الإسلامي وهي آخر خلافة حكمت العالم الإسلامي , وكان المسلمون – على رغم ما في هذه الخلافة من ملاحظات ونقص – كانوا مجتمعين في الجملة في بلد واحد ولم تكن هناك حدود ولا جوازات و لا أنظمة تحول بين المسلم و بين أخيه المسلم في إقليميات ضيقة وقطع من الأراضي ممزقة بل كان العالم الإسلامي واحدًا فسعى العالم الغربي و الاستعمار لضرب هذه الخلافة .أ.هـ 
ومما لا يخفى على الباحث الحصيف أن من أهداف الحرب العالمية الأولى هو القضاء على الدولة العثمانية , ويقول الشيخ الدكتور سفر الحوالي : بعدما سقطت الخلافة الإسلامية – الخلافة العثمانية – أصبحت البلاد الإسلامية  لقمة سائغة في أيدي الأعداء .أ.هـ 
•	خدمة العلم والعلماء بخلع ألقاب وأوقاف ومنح عليهم , فكان المفتي فيها يُسَّمى بشيخ الإسلام وكانت له سلطة في الدولة قويةً جدًا , كذلك أُحترم القضاء مما كان له أثره الحميد على إقامة العدل , ولمعرفة المزيد في هذا يمكنك الرجوع إلى كتاب ( الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية ) لأحمد بن مصطفى بن خليل المشهور بطاشكبري زاده .
•	منع قيام دولة يهودية على أرض الإسلام , فرغم كل الإغراءات التي عُرضت على السلطان عبد الحميد آن ذاك والتي كانت ستجعل منه أغنى رجل في العالم لم يوافق لليهود على إقامة دولة لهم داخل حدود إمبراطوريته – رحمه الله تعالى - .
ولكن الحق يقال أنه لم تخل هذه الدولة – كغيرها – من مجموعة عيوب ومخالفات نجملها في الآتي :
•	النزعة المُتَصَّوِفة وإباحة بناء القبور في المساجد , ففي اسطنبول عاصمة الدولة العثمانية يوجد (481) جامعًا لايكاد يخلو جامع فيها من ضريح , ومن غير شك أن هذه الأبنية والأضرحة مخالفة تمامًا لما جرت عليه الدول الإسلامية السُنْيَّة في بنائها للمساجد أو اعتقادها في الأضّرِحَةِ والنُصُبِ .   
•	انتهاج سياسة التتريك وإهمال اللغة العربية نوعًا ما , فكثيرًا ما يَحِنُّ السلاطين العثمانيون للغتهم الأصلية ويطغى هذا الاتجاه عليهم وعلى مناحي الحياة بعامة داخل الإمبراطورية العثمانية . 
•	عدم وقوف الدولة بكل حزم للأقليات العرقية والدينية التي كانت بطول الإمبراطورية وعرضها و التي كانت ضرب بكل قوة في كيانها الداخلي وخاصة اليهود الذين كانوا ينخرون كالسوس فيها .
شرعية الدولة العثمانية :
وفيما يتعلق  بشرعية الدولة , فلها الشرعية من عدة وجوه , ذلك أن سلاطينها لم يتسمَّوْا بالخلفاء وإنما تسمَّوْا بالسلاطين وذلك ردًا على من أخذ بظاهر حديث " الْأَئِمَّةُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ " , نعم يشترط في الإمام أن يكون قرشيًّا في حال اختيار الإمام من أهل الحل والعقد، أما الإمام المُتَغَلَّبِ على الحكم بالقوة – وهذا حال سلاطين بني عثمان -  فلا يشترط فيه القرشيَّة، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اسْمَعُوا وأَطِيعوا ولَو اسْتُعمِل عَلَيكُم عَبْدٌ حَبَشِيٌّ كَأَنَّ رَأْسَهُ زَبِيبَةٌ". أخرجه البخاري (7142) 
وقال الحافظ في الفتح : (وقد أجمع الفقهاء على وجوب طاعة السلطان المُتَغَلَّبِ ، والجهاد معه ، وأن طاعته خير من الخروج عليه ؛ لما في ذلك من حقنِ الدماء ، وتسكين الدهماء) ج 13 ، ص9
، فالإمام المسلم المُتَغَلَّبِ تجب طاعته، ولو لم يكن عربيًّا، فضلاً عن القرشيِّ - كما هو ظاهر هذا الحديث المتقدم والأحاديث الأخرى. والله تعالى أعلم.
فنعلم بذلك شرعية الخلافة العثمانية ولم يُفْتِ أيُّ عَاِلِمٍ سواء في عصرها – وقد أمتدت ستة قرون – أو بعد سقوطها بعدم  شرعيتها وأنها الممثلة للمذهب السني في الأمة الإسلامية على رحابته آن ذاك.
علاقة دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بالدولة العثمانية : 
لم يكن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله تعالى -صاحب دعوة سياسية حتى بعد تحالفه مع آل سعود وتكوين الدولة السعودية , ولكن كانت دعوة الشيخ دينية بحته , إذ ساءه ما آلَ إليه حالُ الناس في جزيرة العرب من التوسل البدعي بالقبور والأضرحة , فقام ينشر دعوته الإصلاحية , و يُحيى مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في الاعتقاد ,  وكان ينظر إلى الدولة العثمانية كدولة خلافة لا يجوز الخروج عليها بأي حال من الأحوال , وهذا مذهبه الذي كان يراه , ومن كلامه في ذلك : (وأرى وجوب السمع والطاعة لأئمة المسلمين برّهم وفاجرهم ما لم يأمروا بمعصية الله، ومن ولي الخلافة واجتمع عليه الناس ورضوا به، وغلبهم بسيفه حتى صار خليفة وجبت طاعته، وحرم الخروج عليه) أ.هـ .
فهذا كلام واضح منه رحمه الله , ولم نعثر فيما كتب على أي فتوى تكفر الدولة العثمانية أو تشكك في شرعيتها , ولو صدرت فتوى لوصلتنا بدون أدنى شك , فليس من المعقول أن تنقل لنا كل أحداث ووقائع الدعوة ولا تأتينا فتوى في هذا الصدد . 
ويرى كثير من الباحثين أن (نَجْدَ) لم تكن تحت الحكم العثماني و لا غيره وأنها كانت متروكة لحكم مشايخ القبائل ..
فيقول أمين سعيد في هذا الشأن:
(ولقد حاولنا كثيراً في خلال دراستنا لتاريخ الدولتين الأموية والعباسية، وتاريخ الأيوبيين، والمماليك في مصر، ثم تاريخ العثمانيين الذين جاءوا بعدهم وورثوهم، أن نعثر على اسم وال، أو حاكم أرسله هؤلاء، أو أولئك أو أحدهم إلى نجد أو إحدى مقاطعتها الوسطى، أو الشمالية أو الغربية أو الجنوبية، فلم نقع على شيء، مما يدل على مزيد من الإهمال تحمل تبعته هذه الدول..على أن الذي استنتجناه في النهاية هو أنهم تركوا أمر مقاطعات نجد الوسطى والغربية إلى الأشراف الهاشميين حكام الحجاز الذين جروا على أن يشرفوا على قبائلها إشرافاً جزئياً).أ.هـ
وفي هذا الصدد يقول الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله تعالى - :
(لم يخرج الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب على دولة الخلافة العثمانية - فيما أعلم وأعتقد -، فلم يكن في نجد رئاسة ولا إمارة للأتراك بل كانت نجد إمارات صغيرة وقرى متناثرة، وعلى كل بلدة أو قرية - مهما صغرت - أمير مستقل … وهي إمارات بينها قتال وحروب ومشاجرات، والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يخرج على دولة الخلافة، وإنما خرج على أوضاع فاسدة في بلده، فجاهد في الله حق جهاده وصابر وثابر حتى امتد نور هذه الدعوة إلى البلاد الأخرى …)
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم بالصواب والحق ..
*

----------


## محمد شوقي عبد الرحمن

تَخَصُّصُكَ مَاذَا أَقُولُ؟؟؟ لا أقُولُ إِلاَّ بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَ، وَجَعَلَكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ القَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ.... آمين

----------


## ابن رشد

ولكن أم يقاتل ولاة الدول السعودية ولاة الدولة العثمانية؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كل دولةٍ تمرُّ بمراحل ضعف وقوَّة، وقد آل أمر الدولة العثمانية أوالإمبرطوريَّة إلى حال لا تحسد عليها في آخر عهدها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا... فكلُّ دولةٍ وحكَّامها فيهم جوانب إيجابيَّة، قد تطغى وتخفي بعض الجوانب السلبيَّة، التي قد تنغمر في بحار حسناتها أحيانًا، وقد تظهر إلى السَّطح أحيانًا أخرى لشِدَّة أثرها ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عداء الدَّولة العثمانيَّة مع الرَّوافض الصَّفوييِّن وتأديبهم لهم أكبر من أن يحصر في مقال، ومن الطرف الآخر فإشغال هؤلاء الحُمُر المجوس، القادمون من إيران للأتراك أخَّر وأنهى جهودها في استمرار بسطها للمد التركي الإسلامي الذي لو تمَّ لكان اجتاح غرب أوروبا كما اجتاح شرقها، ولكن.. الله غالب على أمره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والرفضة قبَّحهم الله من مجوس صفويين يعلمون أنَّ هناك عداءً مستحكمًا بينهم وبين الحنفيَّة وجنس الترك منهم خاصَّة على مدى التاريخ، وقد يظهر حتى في هذا العصر على استحياء.

----------


## ياسر مختار

> ولكن أم يقاتل ولاة الدول السعودية ولاة الدولة العثمانية؟


لا يا أخي الحبيب , الدولة العثمانية لم تحارب الدولة السعودية , ولكن الذي حاربها هو محمد على باشا , وذلك بدافع طموح شخصي عنده , فهو رجل كان يحب الاستحواذ على المنطقة العربية , ويبعث جيوشه إلى أراضي يظن أنه يسهل له وضعها تحت حكمه .. والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي على هكذا طرح رائع .

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

أثابك الله


أما عن أنه لم يكن لها مولّى بنجد فلا


كانوا الأشراف ثم آل عريعر أمراء بني خالد

ثم خالد بن سعود آل سعود بعد حبس فيصل بن تركي

ثم ابن رشيد حكام الجبل بأن اعترفوا لهم بالسيادة مقابل الدعم



وأما غزو آل سعود للأتراك فلم يكن إلا في الدولة الثالثة لهم في عهد لملك عبدالعزيز



وهنا قصيدة فيها مايتعلق بالمراد للشاعر زويلان الهواري :


أعد كلامك ياهذا على مهل = أعده واحذر وجانب سقطة الزلل

كأن قلبي مضروب بقنبلة = كأن روحي قد طارت إلى زحل

قلي أتعقل ما أبديت من كلم = أم كنت قلدت شخصا كان غير ملي

تذم جهلا رؤوس الدين في زمن = نصرا ونشرا له ينفون للزغل

لا لا تقل كفروا جهلا وماكفروا = قلي لما كفروا أبن دليلك لي

لأنهم تبعوا الأتراك ماخرجوا = لأنهم لم يروا كفرا على من ولي

أين البواح الذي من أجله خرجوا = آل السعود ومن غرو له وبلي

خليفة الله سلطان البلاد غدا = في الترك لافي بني العباس أو بعلي

وقلد ابن الرشيد الحكم في بلد = وقد أقام كتاب الله فيم ولي

(طلال) بعد (أبيه) ثم( متعبهم) = وبعد (بندر) (مهاد البلاد) ولي

ثم (الجنازة) ثم الابن (متعبهم) = (خالاه) ثم (سعود) السعد والكلل

(سميُّ) أولهم ثم (محمدهم) = وذاك خاتمهم ثم السقوط يلي

حين أتى خارجي عارف لسن = بحب سلطنة فؤاده ممتلي

أراد ماقد بنى آبائه زمنا = فاحتال حتى غدا نزاعه قبلي

فألب ابن الصباح الناس يسنده = أتت قبائل نجد والشمال تلي

ربت على العشر لكن كان مصرعهم = على ((الصريف)) فكان الحادث الجلل

فلم يفد فأتى بالدين مستترا = فجاءه الناس من سهل ومن جبل

رمى (الجنازة) بهتانا وفسقه = من ثم كفره وساكني الجبل

حتى تسموا بإخوان بدينهم = وما أتوه يناقض جملة الملل

قل في ((الشعيبة)) كم من تالي قتلوا = في مسجد كم مصل بالسيوف علي

كم من رضيع بلا رأس بلا قدم = يبغون أجرا وجناتا بذا العمل

فرعون أرحم من أولا ومافعلوا = غبا يقتل لا دوما كذا الرجل

في قتل مرتضع وغزو متبع = وترك مشركة خوارج الملل

لا بل تعاقد مع قسيس لندنهم = ضد الخلافة فأبصر واترك الحول

يقول أن بني عثمان قد كفروا = حتى غدا الكافر الأصلي إليه ولي

يقول ماكان في حكمي ومملكتي = فمسلم ماعداه الكفر فيه جلي

فآل حكم بلاد العرب في بلدي = إلى (الأعيور) سفاك الدما ذللي

من بعد ذاك (أبا الشرين) يعقبه = فـ(الفيصل) الدين الضرغام ذو النول

فـ(خالد) الخير ثم (الفهد) بعدهما = (خيران) بالجود والإحسان صار ملي

أرى علي وجوبا أن أطيع له = في غير معصية من دون مامللي

لو يجلد الظهر أو ماحزت يأخذه = أأنتسي الفضل والإحسان وا خجلي

إلا بواح خلا من مانع وأتى = فيه الشروط بلا لبس ولاخلل

رباه رباه فاجمع شمل أمتنا = أعزها رب وانصرها على الدول

أثرت يوسف شيئا كنت أكتمه = وزدت أيضا بني العم للعلل

القلب في عليل مغرم كمد = طال الفراق إلى أن بت في الطلل

عينان عمشاوتان فيهما رمد = من وابل مستهل يملأ القلل

في كل منظومة عاهدت أذكرها = لو كان مضمونها لايعرف الغزل

فعاهدتني أن بالصوت تندبني = في كل رابعة من دون ماملل

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> لا يا أخي الحبيب , الدولة العثمانية لم تحارب الدولة السعودية , ولكن الذي حاربها هو محمد على باشا , وذلك بدافع طموح شخصي عنده , فهو رجل كان يحب الاستحواذ على المنطقة العربية , ويبعث جيوشه إلى أراضي يظن أنه يسهل له وضعها تحت حكمه .. والله الموفق .


بل حاربها بوكالة وطلب من الدولة العثمانية محمد على الباطنى وأرسل ابنه إبراهيم بك الجبان الذي استخدم أساليب قذرة من رشوة مشايخ القبائل ليطعنوا دعوة التوحيد في ظهرها وغيرها من الأساليب القذرة ولما قبض على الشهيد بإذن الله ابن سعود أرسله إلى الآستانة حيث قتله الأتراك بتحريض من الصوفية والأحناف .

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

وما ابراهيم باشا إلا جندي من جنود الأتراك

لمّا أنكر الملك سعود الأول على حجاج الأتراك ومنعهم من الحج لما يفعلونه من شرك أرسلوا ابراهيم باشا فهدم الدرعية وقتل كثيرا من أهلها وممن قتل صاحب (تيسير العزيز الحميد في شرح كتاب التوحيد) حفيد الإمام المجدد رحمهم الله

وأما غزوة ابنه محمد في الدولة السعودية الثانية فلا يحضرني سببها ، لكن كان مع الغزاة خالد بن سعود آل سعود الذي ولوه بعد اعتقالهم الإمام فيصل في سجونهم


وهي من الفتن كفانا الله شرها

لو كنا في زمنهم لأحتار البعض هل يكون مع الإمام الشرعي مع ماأقر من بدع -كبناء القبور في المساجد- أم مع دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب الإصلاحية ومن انتظم في سلكها

اللهم جنبنا الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

وكان هنااك مناوشات بين القبائل التابعه لحاكم البصرة والزبير وابن سعود

وكان العثمانيون يحرصون عل ان يبقى الحرمين تحت تبعيتها

وخشوا عليهما عندما أخذهما السعوديون في الاولى بقيادة سعود ابن سعود

----------


## نايف العساكر

المعروف أن أخر الدولة العثمانية انتشرت فيها القبور والمشاهد عليها 
حتى لو خرج عليها أحد لكن خروجهم سائغا شرعاً.

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

أخ نايف

هل وجود مظاهر شركية في الدولة تدل على كفر حاكمها ؟


هل الشرط (إلا ان تروا كفرا بواحا عليه من الله برهان) نراه من مظاهر دولته كبناء القبور ، أو نراه منه؟

إذا كان الثاني سقطنا في مسألة تكفير المعين وشروطها



بانظار مشايخنا

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

قال الشيخ ناصر الفهد فك الله أسره   _الدولة العثمانية و موقف أئمة الدعوة منها_


إن من يتأمل حال الدولة العثمانية - منذ نشأتها وحتى سقوطها - لايشك في مساهمتها مساهمة فعلية في إفساد عقائد المسلمين، ويتضح ذلك من خلال أمرين: 

الأول: من خلال نشرها للشرك. 

الثاني: من خلال حربها للتوحيد [1]. 

وقد نشرت الدولة العثمانية الشرك بنشرها للتصوف الشركي القائم على عبادة القبور والأولياء، وهذا ثابت لا يجادل فيه أحد حتى من الذين يدافعون عنها، وسوف أنقل فيما يلي بعض النصوص التي تثبت ذلك من المتعاطفين مع الدولة العثمانية: 

فقد قال (عبد العزيز الشناوي) في كتابه (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية مفترى عليها!! 1/59) - على سبيل المدح -: "وقد كان من مظاهر الاتجاه الديني في سياسة الدولة تشجيع التصوف بين العثمانيين وقد تركت الدولة مشايخ الطرق الصوفية يمارسون سلطات واسعة على المريدين والأتباع، وانتشرت هذه الطرق أولاً انتشاراً واسعاً في (آسيا الوسطى) ثم انتقلت إلى معظم أقاليم الدولة.. وقد مدت الدولة يد العون المالي إلى بعض الطرق الصوفية.. وكان من أهم الطرق الصوفية (النقشبندية) و (المولوية) و (البكتاشية) و (الرفاعية)...." أ. هـ [2]. 

وقال (محمد قطب) في كتابه (واقعنا المعاصر) ص 155: "لقد كانت الصوفية قد أخذت تنتشر في المجتمع العباسي، ولكنها كانت ركناً منعزلاً عن المجتمع، أما في ظل الدولة العثمانية، وفي تركيا بالذات فقد صارت هي المجتمع، وصارت هي الدين" ا. هـ. 

وفي (الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة) ص348: "البكداشية: كان الأتراك العثمانيون ينتمون إلى هذه الطريقة وهي ما تزال منتشرة في ألبانيا كما أنها أقرب التصوف الشيعي منها إلى التصوف السني [3]... وكان لها سلطان عظيم على الحكام العثمانيون ذاتهم" أ. هـ. 

وفي كتاب (الفكر الصوفي في ضوء الكتاب والسنة) ص411: "وتنافس السلاطين العثمانيون في بناء التكايا والزوايا والقبور البكتاشية.. فبينما ناصرها بعض السلاطين، عارضها البعض الآخر مفضلين طريقة أخرى غيرها" أ. هـ. 

لذلك فلا عجب من انتشار الشرك والكفر واندراس التوحيد في البلاد التي يحكمونها. 

وقد قال الشيخ حسين بن غنام رحمه الله تعالى في وصف حال بلادهم: "كان غالب الناس في زمانه - أي الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب - متضمخين بالأرجاس متلطخين بوضر الأنجاس حتى قد انهمكوا في الشرك بعد حلول السنة بالأرماس... فعدلوا إلى عبادة الأولياء والصالحين وخلعوا ربقة التوحيد والدين، فجدوا في الاستغاثة بهم في النوازل والحوادث والخطوب المعضلة الكوارث، وأقبلوا عليهم في طلب الحاجات وتفريج الشدائد والكربات من الأحياء منهم والأموات، وكثير يعتقد النفع والضر في الجمادات... - ثم ذكر صور الشرك في نجد والحجاز والعراق والشام ومصر وغيرها - " أ. هـ [4]. 

ويقول الإمام سعود بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله تعالى (ت 1229 هـ) في رسالة له إلى والي العراق العثماني واصفاً حال دولتهم: "فشعائر الكفر بالله والشرك هي الظاهرة عندكم مثل بناء القباب على القبور وإيقاد السرج عليها وتعليق الستور عليها وزيارتها بما لم يشرعه الله ورسوله واتخاذها عيداً وسؤال أصحابها قضاء الحاجات وتفريج الكربات وإغاثة اللهفات، هذا مع تضييع فرائض الدين التي أمر الله بإقامتها من الصلوات الخمس وغيرها فمن أراد الصلاة صلى حده ومن تركها لم ينكر عليه وكذلك الزكاة وهذا أمر قد شاع وذاع وملأ الأسماع في كثير من بلاد: الشام والعراق ومصر وغير ذلك من البلدان" أ. هـ [5]. 

هذا حال الدولة العثمانية باختصار شديد، ومن لم تكفه النقول السابقة في بيان حالها فلا حيلة فيه. 

وأما حال سلاطينها - وإن كنت أشرت إليه إجمالاً - فهو من هذا الجنس أيضاً، وسوف أذكر نماذج متفرقة من هؤلاء السلاطين لبيان حالتهم: 

السلطان أورخان الأول (ت 761 هـ): 

وهو السلطان الثاني لهذه الدولة بعد أبيه عثمان (عثمان الأول ت 726 هـ)، واستمر في الحكم 35 سنة، وقد كان هذا السلطان صوفياً على الطريقة البكتاشية [6]. 

والطريقة البكتاشية؛ وقد مرت في أكثر من موضع - وهي طريقة صوفية شيعية باطنية أسسها (خنكار محمد بكتاش الخرساني) ونشرها في تركيا عام 761 هـ، وهي مزيج من عقيدة وحدة الوجود وعبادة المشايخ وتأليههم وعقيدة الرافضة في الأئمة، ولهم غلو في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - مخرج عن الإسلام - ومن ذلك قول الطالب والمريد إذا أراد الدخول في هذه الطريقة: "جئت بباب الحق بالشوق سائلاً، مقراً به محمداً وحيدراً، وطالب بالسر والفيض منهما، ومن الزهراء وشبير شبراً" ثم يقول: "وبالحب أسلمت الحشا خادماً لآل العباس، وملاذي هو الحاج بكتاش قطب الأولياء "ويقول لشيخه:"وجهك مشكاة وللهدى منارة، وجهك لصورة الحق إشارة، وجهك الحج والعمرة والزيارة، وجهك للطائعين قبلة الإمارة، وجهك للقرآن موجز العبارة"، وأوراد البكتاشيين هي على عقيدة الرافضة الأثني عشرية، ولهم في عقيدتهم من الأوراد الباطنية وطريقة زياراتهم للقبول الشركية ما يجل عن الوصف [7]. 

السلطان محمد الثاني (الفاتح) (ت 886 هـ): 

وهو من أشهر سلاطين هذه الدولة، ومدة حكمه 31 سنة: 

1) فإنه بعد فتحه للقسطنطينية سنة 857 هـ، كشف موقع قبر (أبي أيوب الأنصاري) رضي الله عنه وبنى عليه ضريحاً، وبنى بجانبه مسجداً وزين المسجد بالرخام الأبيض وبنى على ضريح أبي أيوب قبة، فكانت عادة العثمانيين في تقليدهم للسلاطين أنهم كانوا يأتون في موكب حافل إلى هذا المسجد ثم يدخل السلطان الجديد إلى هذا الضريح ثم يتسلم سيف السلطان (عثمان الأول) من شيخ (الطريقة المولوية) [8]. 

2) وهذا السلطان هو أول من وضع مبادئ (القانون المدني) (وقانون العقوبات) فأبدل العقوبات البدنية الشرعية الواردة في الكتاب والسنة - أي السن بالسن والعين بالعين بالعين - وجعل عوضها الغرامات النقدية بكيفية واضحة أتمها السلطان سليمان القانوني [9]. 

3) كما أصدر قانوناً - عُمِل به بعده - وهو أن كل سلطان يلي السلطة يقتل كل إخوته!! حتى يسلم له العرش [10]. 

السلطان سليمان القانوني (ت 974 هـ): 

وهو أيضاً من أشهر سلاطين الدولة العثمانية، وحكم 46 سنة تقريباً. 

1) فإنه لما دخل (بغداد) بنى ضريح أبي حنيفة وبنى عليه قبة، وزار مقدسات الرافضة في (النجف) و (كربلاء) وبنى منها ما تهدم [11]. 

2) كما أنه إنما لقب بالقانوني لأنه أول من أدخل القوانين الأوربية على المسلمين وجعلها معمولاً بها في المحاكم، وقد أغراه بذلك اليهود والنصارى [12]. 

السلطان سليم خان الثالث (ت 1223 هـ): 

قال الإمام سعود بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله تعالى في رسالته لوالي بغداد - والتي سبق الإشارة إليها -: " وحالكم وحال ائمتكم وسلاطينكم تشهد بكذبكم وافترائكم في ذلك - أي في ادعائهم الإسلام - وقد رأينا لما فتحنا الحجرة الشريفة على ساكنها أفضل الصلاة والسلام عام (اثنين وعشرين) رسالة لسلطانكم (سليم) أرسلها ابن عمه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغيث به ويدعوه ويسأله النصر على الأعداء، وفيها من الذل والخضوع والخشوع ما يشهد بكذبكم، وأولها: (من عُبَيْدك السلطان سليم، وبعد: يا رسول الله قد نالنا الضر ونزل بنا المكروه ما لا نقدر على دفعه، واستولى عبّاد الصلبان على عبّاد الرحمن !! نسألك النصر عليهم والعون عليهم) وذكر كلاماً كثيراً هذا حاصله ومعناه، فانظر إلى هذا الشرك العظيم، والكفر بالله الواحد العليم، فما سأله المشركون من آلهتهم العزى واللات، فإنهم إذا نزلت بهم الشدائد أخلصوا لخالق البريات ". اهـ [13]. 

السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني (1327 هـ): 

وقد كان هذا السلطان صوفياً متعصباً على الطريقة (الشاذلية)، وإليك رسالة له إلى شيخ الطريقة الشاذلية في وقته يقول فيها: " الحمد لله....أرفع عريضتي هذه إلى شيخ الطريقة العلية الشاذلية، وإلى مفيض الروح والحياة !!، شيخ أهل عصره الشيخ محمود أفندي أبي الشامات وأقبل يديه المباركتين، راجياً دعواته الصالحات، سيدي: إنني بتوفيق الله تعالى أدوام على قراءة الأوراد الشاذلية ليلاً ونهاراً، وأعرض أنني لا زالت محتاجاً لدعواتكم القلبية بصورة دائمة" [14]. 

والطريقة الشاذلية طريقة صوفية قبورية شركية عليها من العظائم والطوام ما يكفي بعضه لإلحاقها بالكفار الوثنيين [15] [16]. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] وقد جعل المدافعون عن حرب العثمانيين للدعوة السلفية تلك الحرب حرباً سياسية، وليست كذلك وإنما كانت أساساً حرب عقدية بدأوها بفتوى من علمائهم القبوريين. انظر (حاشية ابن عابدين) 4/262. 

[2] وهذه الطرق كلها قائمة على عبادة القبور والأولياء، بل وعلى الشرك في الربوبية الذي أقر به مشركو العرب وذلك من خلال معتقدات الصوفية بالغوث والأقطاب والأبدال وغيرهم من الذين يتصرفون بالعالم بزعمهم، وراجع ما كتبه شيخ الإسلام في الصوفية ومناظرته أتباع للرفاعية (الفتاوى مجلد11) وراجع ما كتبه إحسان إلهي ظهير عن الصوفية وعن هذه الطرق وشركياتها في كتابه (دراسات في التصوف) وما كتبه السندي في كتابه (التصوف في ميزان العلم والتحقيق) وما كتبه الوكيل في كتابه (هذه هي الصوفية) وسيأتي تفصيل لبعض هذه الطرق إن شاء الله. 

[3] التصوف كل محدث مبتدع وليس هناك تصوف سني، وسوف يأتي تفصيل لهذه الطريقة. 

[4] (روضة الأفكار) ص5 وما بعدها. 

[5] (الدرر السنية) 1/382. 

[6] انظر (تاريخ الدولة العلية العثمانية) ص 123، و(الفكر الصوفي) ص 411، والبكتاشية قد تسمى البكداشية والبكطاشية، وهذا السلطان قد ذكر المؤرخون عنه أنه قد أعان ملك الروم ضد ملك الصرب لوعد ملك الروم إياه بتزويجه ابنته، أنظر (تاريخ الدولة) ص 125. 

[7] أنظرها بالتفصيل في (الفكر الصوفي في ضوء الكتاب والسنة) ص 409-424. 

[8] أنظر (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية مفترى عليها) 1/64. 

[9] أنظر (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 177، و(فتح القسطنطينية ومحمد الفاتح) ص 177. 

[10] أنظر (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية) 1/64، وقد افتتح حكمه بقتل أخيه الرضيع أحمد ! (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 161. 

[11] انظر (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية) 1/ 25، (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 223. 

[12] انظر (واقعنا المعاصر) ص 160، (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 177وص 198ومابعدها. 

[13] (الدرر السنية) ص 160، (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 177وص 198 ومابعدها. 

[14] انظر (إمام التوحيد) لأحمد القطان ومحمد الزين ص 148، و(الطريق إلى الجماعة الأم) ص 56، و(مجلة العربي) الكويتية الخبيثة عدد 169- 157. 

[15] انظر صوراً من شركهم وزيغهم وبدعهم في (درسات في التصوف) ص 235، و(التصوف في ميزان البحث والتحقيق) ص 327. 

[16] أما أخبار هذه الدولة مع اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم من الكفار في توليهم لهم ومساعدتهم بل وتسويتهم بالمسلمين فكثيرة جداً طالعها إن شئت في (تاريخ الدولة العلية) و (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية) و لا تكاد تخلو سيرة سلطان عثماني عن شيء من ذلك، وانظر على سبيل المثال سيرة (عبدالمجيد بن محمود) حيث أصدر (فرمان الكلخانة) عام 1255 هـ قرر فيها الحرية الشخصية والفكرية وساوى غير المسلمين بالمسلمين، انظر (تاريخ الدولة العلية) ص 455، (الإسلام والحضارة الغربية) ص 15.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم أخي (أبو البراء الأندلسي)
ويا ليت قومى يعلمون

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو البراء



لكن هل يبيح هذا الخروج عليهم

أعلم أن هذا كفر صراح 


لكن هل الشرط للخروج ان نرى كفرا صراحا في دولته او في شخصه بحيث نحكم بكفره؟



يعلم الله اني طالب للفائده


بالانتظار. .

----------


## ابن عسكر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

* لم تكن دعوة الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب دعوة خارجية ، بل دعوة إصلاحية .. هذا ما أعتقده ..
* ولكن أظن أن قول الإمام محمد لمحمد بن سعود في مسألة الأموال التي كان يأخذها ممن هم تحت رعيته " لعل الله يعوضك من الغنائم " !! يشعر أنه كان يرى كفر من قاتلهم ، وهو مما اخذ عليه رحمه الله تعالى ..
* ابن سعود لم يكن يريد نصرة الامام ، ولولا مشورة زوجته الجوهرة وحثها له ما أقدم على ذلك ..
وأنا لا أطعن بنية ابن سعود فهذا أمر لا أملكه ، فلعله انشرح صدره لذلك ، ولكني أعتقد بأن أحفاد ابن سعود سعوا بعدها لمُلك دنيوي باستغلال دعوة الإمام ، وهذا ليس على الغالب حتى لا أكون متخرصاً ..
* القول بأن نجد ليست من ضمن ولايات الدولة العثمانية قول هزيل ؛ فوجود إهمال أو عدم وجود ممثل عن الدولة العثمانية لا يعني أنها مستقلة ، فلو قامت جماعة من الناس مثلاً بإقامة دولة في صحراء الربع الخالي بحجة عدم وجود ممثل عن الدولة السعودية فهل يُسلّم لها ذلك ؟
* لم يُنقَل إلينا - في حسب بحثي - أن الإمام رحمه الله تعالى راسل السلطان العثماني وشرح له دعوته وبينها له أنها دعوة لإصلاح عقائد الناس وتوحيد الله تعالى حقا قولا وفعلا ونبذ الشرك ومداخله ، وذلك من باب الإعذار والتبيين ، لما كان رحمه الله تعالى يملكهمن حسن بيان .
* نعم ، لم يكن سلاطين آل عثمان غفر الله لهم على النهج العقدي السليم ، وهذا بسبب كثرة علماء الأحناف ممن لم يكن على المنهج القويم حولهم ، مما جعلهم يعتقدون أن الدين الحق هو ما قرره هؤلاء العلماء الذين ربوهم منذ الصغر .
* أن التذرع بمشروعية قتال الدولة العثمانية بسبب توليهم لليهود والنصارى كذب عليهم ، فالدولة العثمانية كانت تقاتل النصارى وتنكل باليهود ، وإلا لما قام النصارى واليهود بتأليب بعض المناطق العربية والآسيوية على الدولة العثمانية بحجة القومية والظلم والاستعمار الأجنبي ، مثل المغرب وتونس وآل سعود وعمان والكويت وقطر ..
ولو طبقنا هذا التذرع على أحولنا اليوم لكانت ذريعة على مشروعية قتال آ سعود بسبب تواطئهم مع النصارى وخذلانهم للمسلمين ..
* أن العرب لم يقوموا بواجبهم تجاه الدولة العثمانية ، بل كانوا عبئاً عليها ، ولم يكن لهم كبير مشاركة بالجهاد ضد الروس والبلغار والاوربيون ، بل منعوا العثمانيين من نصرة الاندلسيين لما استنصروهم كما حصل من أهل المغرب ، وحالف آل سعود البريطانيين ولم يضعوا أيديهم بيد العثمانيين لما طلبوا منهم ذلك ..

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

* في كتاب (البيان والإشهار) للسابق .
ذكر أن الإمام ابن سعود الكبير رحمه الله عندما سيطر على الحجاز أرسل إليهم رسالة بخبرهم بذلك ، وأنه أبقى على القاضي من العثمانيين وخلاه مع منصبه .
وسأنـقله .
* ذكر د. محمد عمارة أنه لدى الخلفاء العثمانيين بجانب مجلسهم غرفة فيها مكان مجهز لتغسيله يوم وفاته ، ليذكر لقاءالله عندما يخرج من مجلسه .
سمعته من الدكتور في إحدى ندواته .

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

قال الشيخ فوزان السابق - رضي الله عنه - :
(... وأرسل زمام بهذا الفتحالجدير بالثناء إلى "القسطنطينية" في مكتوب كتبه، وهذا نصه : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . من "سعود" إلى "سليم" ، إني دخلت مكة في يوم 4 محرم سنة 1218هـ وأبقيت على حياة الأهل والسكان ، وهدمت القبور والقباب المشبهة بعبادة الأوثان، وأبطلت الضرائب والعوائد الزائدة عن اثنين ونصف بالمائة، وقررت القاضي المعين من طرفكم لفصل الأحكام في هذه الناحية بالموافقة والمطابقة لأوامر نبينا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وشريعته، وأرغب منك : أنك في السنة القابلة تصدر الأوامر إلى باشوات الشام ومصر بأن لا يرسلوا مع المحامل طبولا ولا زمورًا إلى مكة والمدينة؛ لأن الدين لا نفع له بهذه الأشياء المحرمة، والسلام بيننا ) .
وسلام الله عليك .
تحريرًا في 10 محرم سنة 1218 .

وانظر رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا لمحمود شاكر في الحديث عن الشيطان علي باشا واسمه الحقيقي وكيف سيطر على حكم مصر

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

> المعروف أن أخر الدولة العثمانية انتشرت فيها القبور والمشاهد عليها 
> حتى لو خرج عليها أحد لكن خروجهم سائغا شرعاً.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صدقت أخي - رعاك الله - .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى وإن لم نكفرهم - ربما لجهلهم وغرقهم في التصوف - لكن لا يمكن السكوت على هذه المنكرات : من من المساواة بين الكفار والمسلمين ونشر الشرك وغيرها من الطوام ، فكان الحل المناسب ما قام به شيخ الإسلام محمد رحمه الله وجزاه عنا كل خير وجمعنا به في الفردوس مع النبيين آمـــــــــــــ  ين .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما القول :
* لم يُنقَل إلينا - في حسب بحثي - أن الإمام رحمه الله تعالى راسل السلطان العثماني وشرح له دعوته وبينها له أنها دعوة لإصلاح عقائد الناس وتوحيد الله تعالى حقا قولا وفعلا ونبذ الشرك ومداخله ، وذلك من باب الإعذار والتبيين ، لما كان رحمه الله تعالى يملكهمن حسن بيان .
---
فقد نقلت رسالة الإمام سعود رحمه الله .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  توضيح :
لم يقاتل ابن عبد الوهاب العثمانيين، إلا إن كان قاتل جنودهم أثناء سيطرة دولة الإمام سعود .
أرجو أن يسعفنا الإخوة بنقل نصوص المأرخين .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا أتصفح كتاب (البيان والإشهار) للشيخ فوزان رحمه الله ولم أتمه، فسأنقل ما أراه يفيدنا، ولعل أحد الإخوة يكفينا المصادر الأخرى

----------

